# [need help] D-Link DWA 123 driver or upgrade to 140



## luciantech (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello,

I have a D-Link DWA 123 network adapter (USB wireless) and I cannot find any drivers on Google for FreeBSD. If there is nothing to do, I'm planning to buy a D-Link DWA 140. What revision is recommended for FreeBSD 9.2?


----------



## trh411 (May 5, 2014)

The D-Link DWA 140 is supported by the run(4) driver. The D-Link DWA 123 is not supported on FreeBSD.

Here is the breakdown of the revisions supported for the D-Link DWA 140 based on run(4):

FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE does not list revisions, so it is unclear what if any revisions are supported.
FreeBSD-9-STABLE supports revisions B1, B2, B3, D1.
FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE supports revisions B1 and B2.
FreeBSD-10-STABLE supports revisions B1, B2, B3, D1.
So, plan accordingly.


----------



## luciantech (May 5, 2014)

thank you very much


----------

